# Transferring hours to WA



## roma (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi all, 

I've been in a trade for the last 4 years, I worked in Chicago so I didn't have to have any kind of licence because i did my work for a licensed company, now as I am moving to Seattle in a month I obviously will need them. All those years I've been working as an independent contractor (I had and still have my dba type company, work comp, liability insurance and everything). So my question now is if it will be possible to transfer my hours to Washington? My boss agreed to write me notarized letter stating number of hours worked, copy of his license and everything, but one of the requirements is to provide a payroll information. I always got checks written to my company name (which is pretty much my name plus word 'services'), I paid taxes based on that but I have never been on actual payroll. So do you think it will be possible to get my hours transferred with this type of previous work experience? Or should I get my license here first and try to transfer it later?


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you have something that shows it was electrical work you were performing and did you participate in an apprenticeship or schooling to validate? Washington just changed all rules and I believe beginning this year or next, you can’t even take their license exam without completing and apprenticeship. They are really upping their game these next few years.


----------



## roma (Apr 5, 2019)

No, no apprenticeship ever taken, but they will start doing it in 2023 when they won't let you work on commercial job if you're not either licenced or in official apprenticeship. 

Regarding my situation they said they will accept certified yearly totals of earnings from ssa, which I doubt because it doesn't include employers so I think I would need certified detailed earnings info.


----------

